# Les Pooch Shampoo & Conditioner



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

I just received my order of Les Pooch shampoo and conditioner. It came very nicely packaged with five nice-sized samples of all their shampoos and conditioners plus two of their perfumes. I game Maggie a bath and I like the products very much. The conditioner seems like it will be heavy enough to keep Maggie's hair from being flyaway. It was a bit expensive ($15 for 8 oz) but it can be diluted to 1 part product to 25 parts water.


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

they have their seasonal shampoo scent and if you are a fragrance lover you will adore their shampoo. I like the VIP michel, osmanthus scent the best!


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

I've heard that Les Pooch's perfumes are top of the line in scent and staying power. Have you tried your fragrance samples yet? I know all of our babies are plenty sweet without perfumes, but, at least for Miko, I wouldn't mind a little extra sweetness between baths. Thanks for the great review!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Michele, which shampoo did you use? 

I love the female scented creme rinse conditioner and use it often. I just used some of their whitening shampoo last weekend and loved it too. Karli's coat had a pearlescent sheen that I've never seen with other whitening shampoos. 

Malsam, I'm going to have to try the seasonal shampoo.




Joy


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

QUOTE (vjw @ Jun 27 2008, 04:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597330


> Michele, which shampoo did you use?
> 
> I love the female scented creme rinse conditioner and use it often. I just used some of their whitening shampoo last weekend and loved it too. Karli's coat had a pearlescent sheen that I've never seen with other whitening shampoos.
> 
> ...


I used the Hypoallergenic shampoo, it's the one I purchased. I bought the female scented conditioner on your recommendation (I believe) and I figured I might as well buy some shampoo also. I am saving the whitening shampoo and the VIP fragrance for our first dog show next Sat & Sun.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Jazzmalt @ Jun 27 2008, 04:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597326


> I've heard that Les Pooch's perfumes are top of the line in scent and staying power. Have you tried your fragrance samples yet? I know all of our babies are plenty sweet without perfumes, but, at least for Miko, I wouldn't mind a little extra sweetness between baths. Thanks for the great review![/B]


I tried the Pooch Puppy 1 (100 ml - $23.50). It's okay, but I really like the VIP Splash (8 oz - $60). I don't think I would buy the Pooch Puppy 1, but if I was rich, I might buy the VIP Splash. I might even use it myself it smells so good.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

What website did u purchase them from? Their site charges like $40 for a bottle of shampoo.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jun 27 2008, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597357


> What website did u purchase them from? Their site charges like $40 for a bottle of shampoo.[/B]


You had me worried there for a minute. I had to check my email receipt. I did pay $15 each for 8 oz. at lespoochs.com.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I have the sample pack too and have been experimenting with the dilutions of the poochbrite and the shampoo and creme rinse. I'm thinking that I like it for Perri's hair too, I just really don't like the pain of figuring out how much to dilute for your dog and then mixing it up. I thought the sample I got of the poochpuppy smelled terrible; the splash was nice, but I won't put it on Perri because they have such sensitive noses I'm afraid it would be overpowering for them. I, too, was thinking about using it on myself though LOL!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I use the La Pooch fragrance on Hemi my Havanese. My BF gave me the hardest time when I bought it because it was $40 for dog perfume, but I just love it. When ever he has it on I want to bury my face in his fur, cuz he smells so good. :wub2: 

Leslie


----------



## tsali (Jun 20, 2008)

Are you talking about the Les Pooches Products?QUOTE (vjw @ Jun 27 2008, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597330


> Michele, which shampoo did you use?
> 
> I love the female scented creme rinse conditioner and use it often. I just used some of their whitening shampoo last weekend and loved it too. Karli's coat had a pearlescent sheen that I've never seen with other whitening shampoos.
> 
> ...


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (tsali @ Jul 18 2008, 11:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607668


> Are you talking about the Les Pooches Products?QUOTE (vjw @ Jun 27 2008, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597330





> Michele, which shampoo did you use?
> 
> I love the female scented creme rinse conditioner and use it often. I just used some of their whitening shampoo last weekend and loved it too. Karli's coat had a pearlescent sheen that I've never seen with other whitening shampoos.
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]



Yes, to date, the the Pooch Brite shampoo is my favorite whitening shampoo, and the La Pooch (Female) creme rinse conditioner is my favorite. I dilute the conditioner according to how moisturized or dry Karli's coat is. (The brightening shampoo is a 20 to 1 concentrate, so it must be diluted too.)

I'm constantly trying new product and I bought the EZ Groom Whitening shampoo at a trade show last weekend. I've heard it's a great whitening shampoo, and I wanted to compare it to the Les Poochs one.

I have yet to decide which regular shampoo is my favorite for Karli's coat. I've been alternating between Nature's Specialties Plum Silky, Chris Christenson's Day To Day, Pure Paws, and Show Season's AminoFlex.




Joy


----------

